# UPDATE - Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament Series T-Shirt Design



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Updated the design a little... what ya think?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh yeah. I like it


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

That looks pretty sweet, Scott!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Looks good, but isn't the tarpon in the illustration missing the characteristic elongated last ray of the dorsal fin?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

the mouth looks kind of funny with the side plates longer than the bottom plate adn as the previous comment states the characteristic fin is missing


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, guys, it's art, it doesn't have to be perfect..... as far as the fin goes, who's to say its not laying on the other side of the fish? besides the fish is jumping not swimming. The artist provides her work free of charge. I am the last one to be critical.

Here is the original - http://www.jeaneastman.com/High Jump detail page.htm


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Agreed just art work, however like everthing else in todays world first impression/appearance is everything, in order to look like a tarpon; the side mouth plates need to be even with the top mouth plate instead of protruding outward (looks kind of funny)and the bottom jaw moved slightly forward, the signature fin will distinguish it as a tarpon and everyone likes to see this and the tail needs more of a v shape. I know very critical just the way I'm used to doing business.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> Agreed just art work, however like everthing else in todays world first impression/appearance is everything, in order to look like a tarpon; the side mouth plates need to be even with the top mouth plate instead of protruding outward (looks kind of funny)and the bottom jaw moved slightly forward, the signature fin will distinguish it as a tarpon and everyone likes to see this and the tail needs more of a v shape. I know very critical just the way I'm used to doing business.


Really?










Really? Side plates even with top of the mouth? As far as the bottom jaw - it is called perspective, the fish is jumping away from the viewer but I don't see the need to debate it any longer.

If you would like to paint a tarpon free of charge and submit it, as well as agree to do all the shirt artwork free of charge, I would be more than happy to consider your proposal.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it Scott.


----------

